# markhayes1776



## markhayes1776 (Dec 5, 2012)

Picked up a Craftsman flex drive saw for a song and I picked out the tune. Everything works fine but the fence is not original. Anybody have any experience retrofitting a fence to this saw? Because of the type saw it is I want to keep the cost down.


----------

